# pleasure driving shows



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The ADS rule says a throatlatch and full noseband are required...so blinders are optional.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm happy to hear that, while my Shetland pony mare needs to be closed up, my OTSTB was raced with an open bridle and is only comfortable driving in an open bridle. I keep hearing how it's "blinders are mandatory" so it's been discouraging me from showing and competing with him.


----------

